# Stolen Scadden



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thought I'd throw this on the forum just in case. My buddy Colby had his pontoon stolen. It's quite recognizeable because of the carpeted deck. If you see it, flood tubes 1-4, open outer doors, and put fish in the water.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll say it again. **** Thieves. :twisted:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I shall be on the lookout for yonder D-bag and tie a noose in my ski rope to drag him/her around the lake.

Hose monsters.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

The long thin Scaddens are not that common. 1 year I think before they went with the doubles.
It will be easy to spot, and if I do, which police depatment is the theft report filed with so I can let the arresting officer know.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Fly goddes has posted about this on another website with some good pictures.

It should be noted that this toon has a "purple" frame. They can't be to common.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I hate thieving D-Bags man..where was it stolen from his home or at some water?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear it. That's a good pic of the float with the blue on the back. Hopefully someone will see it. :evil:


----------

